# Advice for a future barista



## donquixote (Oct 28, 2021)

In brief, my wife and I are planning to move to the countryside in Japan to open a bakery cafe near her family. She does bread, I do pastries and coffee. I don't own an espresso machine, but I have taken a barista certification course and a pour over brewing course. I'm planning to take a coffee roasting course and sensory course later this year, as I plan to also invest in a small roaster for the shop. We're not moving right away, it will be another 2 years or so before we're ready to do it(we're doing a lot of R&D till then and getting our finances in order). Which brings me to my question...

For a barista in training, besides volunteering at a friends cafe on the weekends, between the Mara X and the Bianca, which would be a good machine to practice on at home? The voltage in Japan is very different from where I live, so I'll inevitably have to sell the machine before going, which is why I'm still on the fence a little with going the full distance with this. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Bianca is very high;y thought of, a few members here might be able to comment on their preferences and why, @Mrboots2u has one and is pretty happy with the results he gets.


----------

